# MySQL auf iPhone installieren



## Rente (21. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Nach stundenlanger Suche möchte ich diese Frage nun doch einmal selber stellen, weils im I-Net anscheinend kaum, oder nur ganz unbekannte Ressourcen zum Thema gibt.

Folgendes: Ich habe auf meinem gejailbreakten iPod Touch nen Webserver laufen, heißt also Apache und PHP. Läuft auch super, nur macht das ganze nur halb so viel Spaß, wenn man kein MySQL drauf laufen lassen kann. Nun finde ich aber keine Ressourcen.
Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand von euch MySQL auffem iDevice laufen und kann mir evtl. ein paar Quellen mit Erklärungen zuschicken, oder hat sich jemand von euch schon ausgiebig mit dem Thema beschäftigt und kam zum Entschluss, dass es sowas noch nicht gibt. 

Für jeden Rat bin ich dankbar.

Rente


----------

